# New Carpet Track in Saint Louis!



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, it isnt super new but we do have a new location in Jamestown Mall in Florissant,MO. We have only had a couple of practice sessions so far at the new location so far. The shop is called Glidescope Hobbies. The track is roughly 90x45 with new CRC Ozite carpet. We have a pretty laid back program and a good time is had by all. The group seems to grow every week. We have a Team Xray driver named Drew Ellis that is really the motivating force behind our track and he does an excellent job of keeping us on track(no pun intended). We are literally in the mall, we have a food court about a hundred feet from us, no more quick runs to the Mcd's between heats for us. On Weds nites is Open Practice for OVAL. On thurs we setup then road course for all day practice sessions if you so choose. Then saturdays oval races and sundays are On road races starting practice at 10AM. We run rubber 13.5 touring(or 17.5 if you choose),12th scale 17.5 and 13.5, of course VTA, and soon to be World GT. If any questions drop me aline! I hope we get see some new faces come out and race with us! Phone number for the shop is (314) 438-0505.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I know that you just opened in your new location but wandered if there are any plans for a club event possibly multi-day as its a little bit of a drive from Indy.....Any plans on posting some pics or videos on here or youtube to get a look at the place....Drew is a good dude he helped me via phone with my rubber car...With help like his I am sure youll do well


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

well, i have heard drew talk about possibly us having a regional there. he can pull a few strings and prolly get it done if i know him. i will try and get some pics and stuff tomorrow nite at practice. it is very nice and clean place. i am grateful to have such a nice place put together here in town to race at. i would like to make a run out to indy sometime as well. who has the track to be at for WGT and 12th scale?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Well right now WGT isnt represented much in indy but guys are interested...its just gonna take a few guys to get off the fence....Right now I believe that Michigan has a pretty good WGT following...not sure what track though....Rubber/TC seems to be the big thing right now...I didnt think I would like it but I am really into it now that I am figuring out the setups...I know Drew thinks its an insult to the carpet but hey its still fun....Our track is working on building a 1/12th following and I believe it will be there in no time....If your [planning on making a trip down let us know and we will get the 1/12th guys to the track....Cant wait to see the pics...


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

here is a couple of pictures taken of the track with my phone. the track is still being fine tuned and such. the place has kinda been a zoo since we moved there. Alot of foot traffic and people checking out the new track. more and more racers every week.


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

as an update we might get to host a regional and possibly even a national event next year. really helps to have someone like Drew that has a good deal of connections in the business. He has some sponsors lined up to flow some swag for giveaways and prizes and such. We will get new CRC carpet along with the clicktrack setup in the near future.


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

well, another great day of racing at Glidescope Raceway! We had an excellent turnout, a few new faces, lots of VTA racing, a good touring car turnout as well. We seem to grow the group every week. I ran my world GT car against the touring cars and TQ'd against all the 2s cars and finished second in the main due to a couple of lapper traffic scenarios, but we had a blast. Make a trip here and you will have fun guaranteed!


----------



## motoxr (Nov 12, 2009)

Big race coming up in April! I will have more details to come. Would love to see some people make it over and check out our killer facility. This place is going to be RC racing center, we are in the process of setting up an offroad track for our summertime pleasure. More to come!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

April 25th at the Big Rug we will be having our final trophy race of the season...1/12th....WGT...VTA...RCGT...17.5/Rubber....Come on down..

The Big Rug
at Marion County Fairgounds Raceway's in Indy

Website...
http://rcarassociation.org/index.html

Address...
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)

Contact Numbers
Floyd Selzer 
(President/RCAR Owner) (317) 850-RCAR (7227)
Kevin Cole 
(Facility Manager/Track Operations) (765) 624-9768

Pennington's RC Hobby Shop (on site)
Bill Pennington 
(Hobby Shop/RCAR Owner) (317) 402-1061

Our facility is a huge building offering carpet oval & on-road racing.It houses Pennington's RC Hobby Shop and a full service cafeteria.It is fully heated and has nice a dining area and restrooms.We use AMB scoring and have the new CRC ozite carpet.
R/CAR is a faith based organization that offers a family friendly envirement for quality RC racers/hobbyist and their families.
__________________


----------

